# MTD Yard Machine Model 601 Drive Belt



## Firebalt07 (Sep 11, 2009)

trying to replace the drive belt on the mower and looking at it looks almost impossible to get to... anyone have any ideas how to change this darn thing...? thnx


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If you can post the complete model number, usually located on a decal underneath the seat. Someone may be able to assist you.


----------

